# Case 1294 Clutch



## 84avanti (Jun 27, 2007)

Have a Case 1294 diesel that does not stop forward motion for 10 seconds when you push in the clutch. Found broken cotter pin in bottom of bell housing. Everything else works fine but too dangerous to operate. Any adjustment ? Is there a top access hole? Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum 84avanti! Sorry to hear you are having some problems with your Case. I am not familiar with this particular model. Perhaps Casemand may be able to help you out. 

Usually but not always there is an inspection plate either on the bottom or side of the clutch housing that can be removed. If you don't have a shop maintenance manual, now would be a good time to buy one. If the 1294 using a hydraulic slave cylinder to actuate the clutch; this may be where in the problem lies.

Wish I could be of more help. One of our members will jump in with some good information.


----------



## PowerView (Jul 9, 2007)

You can find the Parts Breakdown for the clutch (there are 4 different clutches for the 1294) at

http://www.caseih.com/parts/parts.aspx?navid=123&RL=ENNA

click where it says Begin your SEARCH for PARTS right here! 

It might help if you can see the assembly on paper.


----------

